# Thin oak - how to use it on a project?



## EdK (1 Jun 2010)

Hi - haven't made too much but am keen... my brother gave me some oak in the following dimensions:

3600mm long x 125mm wide 
Most thicknesses are about 9mm but some are 4mm.

THis seems pretty thin stuff to me but I was wondering where it might be of most use on a project.

Got quite a few lengths:












Too thin for cupboard door panels ?
Too think for drawer bottoms ? Or too narrow?

Looks like nice wood but having trouble planning how to use it...

Have never used oak but will see if I can obtain more for a project.
Ed


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Jun 2010)

Perhaps you could use it for edge banding on plywood of MDF? You might be able to use some of it for panels on small boxes. Edge glue it to get the needed width. Wedge stock for wedged tenons. The thinner stuff might be woven to make door panels or screens. You could use it for veneer on some medium sized doors.


----------



## jasonB (1 Jun 2010)

Kevin Ley has done a few nice pieces where he used thin strips and made them into woven panels

Jason


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Jun 2010)

Wot Dave said plus drawer sides, especially if any of it is QS.


----------



## EdK (5 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the ideas - haven't made too many things with wood yet (just anything needed for the house like stairs etc).

I looked at the woven idea and quite like it.

Also had an idea to use a weird construction for a door... might have to plan it carefully but it might be interesting (maybe more as a method test).

I thought I might have a go at making a full height garden door/gate with this thin stock. I might make central ribs and then skin it with slats.... a bit like these boards are made : 

http://www.woodensurfboards.blogspot.com/

It might be ok with the 9mm stock and should provide an interesting garden door.

Guess the tricky part will be seeing how it fares in the weather. I'll leave a vent at the bottom and make sure air can move a bit. Probably finish it with some Osmo UV oil as I haven't used this yet.

Might add a bit of shape to the door so that it is not a flat board.... hmmm, been menaing to make a board like this with my brother and I guess by making a door first I can get used tot he concepts.

Will keep some for lipping and for maybe veneering small cupboard doors.

Any thoughts ?
Ed


----------

